# [conf] xfce4

## Naspe

Ciao gente,

Ho appena installato xfc4 perche' sono curioso di provarlo pero' non ho capito alcune cose... Ho cercato sul forum ma non ho trovato quello che cercavo.

Il mio problema adesso e' l'associazione dei files alle varie applicazioni. Ho visto che se clikki su un file che nn sa come aprire esce una riga di comando sopra la finestra dove puoi dare il comando al programmino che vuoi e dirgli anche di ricordarsi... Pero non cambia l'iconcina... Cmq il problema piu' fastidioso me lo danno le immagini. Infatti nonostante io abbia associato alle immagini .jpg un programmino per vederle (Eye of Gnome) non mi fa l'antemprima anche se e' selezionata  :Sad: 

La cosa strana invece e' che fa correttamente l'anteprima delle immagini .gif (ma non le apre) e delle immagini .jpg che stanno nella cartella desktop (il desktop di KDE).

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?

Va benissimo anche l'indicazione di un qualche sito che spiega come gichicciare con xfce4  :Very Happy: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## Naspe

nn ne sa nulla nessuno?  :Sad: 

----------

## =DvD=

Se stai usanfo xffm l'associazione la fai scrivendo nella barretta che ti appare in alto, mettendo il nome del programma che vuoi usare, e poi spuntando l'opzione "ricorda" associazione, o qualcosa del genere.

Per l'anteprima delle immagini, la fa solo sotto a un certo peso in kb di quest'ultime.

Per cambiare al dimensione massima dopo la quale non fa più anteprime devi andare ... non me lo ricordo, guardo e te lo scrivo!

----------

## Naspe

Grazie mille!!!

Attendo con ansia l'indicazione  :Very Happy: 

Tanto continuo a fare prove  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Settings manager -> gestore di file -> XFFM_MAX_PREVIEW_SIZE !

----------

## Naspe

Perfetto!!!

Grazie mille. Ora piu o meno si vedono le preview anche se alcune si vedono solo meta' e l'altra meta' e' grigia... vabbe'  :Razz: 

Ho notato una cosa di xffm... Se seleziono piu' files, non riesco a farci alcuna operazione tutti assieme. Se ad esempio faccio click col tasto destro du uno di quelli selezionati mi deseleziona il gruppo e seleziona solo quello... Quindi nn riesco a copiare piu' di un file alla volta... Stessa cosa se tento di trascinarli...

C'e' qualcosa da settare per evitare questo comportamento?

Un'altra cosa che sfugge alla mia comprensione e' il menu  :Very Happy: 

Ho visto che c'e' l'aposita utility per configurarlo... ma mi fa settare solo un pezzetto del menu, diciamo i primi 4 link... Tutte le Applicazioni, Giochi, Utility ecc ecc le mette lui prese da chissa' dove...

Altra cosa... Con KDE quando spengo la macchina, si chiude il server X e durante lo shutdown mi fa vedere la console con tutti i messaggini dei servizio che si chiudono. Adesso ho tirato via un po di KDE (ho lasciato giusto ARts...) e uso GDM per il login. Pero' ho notato che quando faccio lo shutdown il desktop di xfce4 resta li sino che nn si spegne il tutto. Poco male. Pero' nn vedo se qualcosa si chiude male...

----------

## Naspe

ALtra cosina fastidiosetta... Ogni volta che riavvio tutti i valori del mixer sono a 0... Anche se li alzo e poi quando chiudo ho il flagghino save session...

Non ho visto nel mixer alcun genere di save per fargli tenere le conf...

----------

## =DvD=

Per spostare tanti files clicka sull'icona e non sul testo del file medesimo.

Per il menù c'è una voce nel menù editor che si chiama tipo --prendi-il-menu-di-gnome-e-mettilo-qui se la levi ti leva tutto il menù precaricato.

Per il mixer non so non lo uso mai.

----------

## Naspe

Sei il configuratore ufficiale di xfce4???  :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille. Appena vo a casa provo il tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Penso di essere uno dei pochi che usa xfce! =D

----------

## federico

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Penso di essere uno dei pochi che usa xfce! =D

 

Ehi  :Smile:  Anche io utilizzo xfce da molto, solo che non utilizzo xffm molto spesso  :Smile: 

Praticamente mi sono arreso al fatto che tutte le operazioni sui file devo farle da shell per non inpazzire dietro a comportamenti strambi che hanno tuuuutti i file manager unixiani (ho provato konqueror, nautilus, rox e xffm)

----------

## Naspe

Io adesso sto usando Nautilus e mi trovo bene. Pero' ero curioso di vedere se riuscivo a settarmi bene anche xffm... Un'altra cosa che mi stupisce di quest'ultimo e' che non puoi cambiare modalita di visualizzzazione... Da solo la lista...

----------

## Gyrus

Io con l'accoppiata Xfce4 + Rox , mi trovo benissimo e non uso mai (quasi) xffm.

Gyrus

----------

## federico

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Io con l'accoppiata Xfce4 + Rox , mi trovo benissimo e non uso mai (quasi) xffm.
> 
> Gyrus

 

Sai per caso se e' possibile selezionare un file senza che questo venga avviato automaticamente? E' possibile inoltre attivere i thumbnail senza che vengano cachati?

----------

## lotti

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Penso di essere uno dei pochi che usa xfce! =D

 

anche io uso xfce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rakim

Io ho un problemino con xfce4.2 e gdesklets! Non mi partono automaticamente all'avvio anche se spunto Save session for future logins

----------

## fra

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Io ho un problemino con xfce4.2 e gdesklets! Non mi partono automaticamente all'avvio anche se spunto Save session for future logins

 

puoi creare la dir Desktop/Autostart e linkarci dentro l'eseguibile di gdesklets, o qualsiasi altra cosa vuoi far partire all'avvio di xfce.

----------

## earcar

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Penso di essere uno dei pochi che usa xfce! =D 
> 
> Ehi  Anche io utilizzo xfce da molto, solo che non utilizzo xffm molto spesso 
> 
> ...

 

Quoto in toto! Anch'io uso xfce4 con molta soddisfazione.

Come desklet vi consiglio le adesklets che sono molto veloci e non dipendono da nessun wm, purtroppo è un progetto giovane e ce ne sono poche... ma penso che col tempo prenderanno piede e ne vedremo molte di più.

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## Gyrus

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Gyrus wrote:*   Io con l'accoppiata Xfce4 + Rox , mi trovo benissimo e non uso mai (quasi) xffm.
> 
> Gyrus 
> 
> Sai per caso se e' possibile selezionare un file senza che questo venga avviato automaticamente? E' possibile inoltre attivere i thumbnail senza che vengano cachati?

 

Nelle proprieta' di ROX:

- Finestre del Filer 

  - nella parte a DX trovi , "navigazione a singolo clic" , togli la spunta.

Per i thumbnail, credo che ci sia poco da fare.

Gyrus

----------

## federico

Grazie, e ancora una piccola cosa, ho la finestra a sfondo grigio, mica c'e' un sistema per cambiarne il colore? Penso vada fatto tramite qualche tema.. Fede

----------

## =DvD=

Visto che siamo in vena di consigli: io killo la barra in basso, quella con l'orologio per intenderci, con xkill, poi salvo la sessione, e ai prossimi riavvii non ce l'ho più.

Cosi mi somiglia molto a fluxbox, ma è un pochino piu carevole agli occhi!

(tra parentesi la barra delle finestre la tengo in alto, di larghezza non 100%, e nello spazio che manca a dx ci ho messo un gkrellm minimale, trasparente, con solo l'orologio e il plugin per fare istantanee allo schermo)

----------

## Gyrus

 *federico wrote:*   

> Grazie, e ancora una piccola cosa, ho la finestra a sfondo grigio, mica c'e' un sistema per cambiarne il colore? Penso vada fatto tramite qualche tema.. Fede

 

Questo, non lo so (ancora), non ho avuto il tempo per di provare meanche un tema ....  :Sad: 

----------

## Naspe

Nouvo giro nuova domandina  :Very Happy: 

Non riesco ad avere una finestra di xffm o nautilus in modalità root. Ho guardato se ci fossero delle opzioni da dare al comando... Roba tipo xffm -root o cose simili ma non ne ho viste. Allora ho provato a mettere nell'iconcina il comando sudo xffm ma nn fa nulla... Neppure se do il comando nella mini-command del pannello di xfce4. Se invece provo a lanciare il comando da una finestra del terminale, qualunque cosa lanci, dicono sempre:

```
plutone root # aterm

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

aterm: can't open display :0

plutone root # gnome-termina

-bash: gnome-termina: command not found

plutone root # gnome-terminal

(gnome-terminal:10800): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

plutone root # torsmo

torsmo: can't open display:

plutone root #

```

Inoltre nn trovo come settare i puntatori del topino... ma questo è superficiale  :Very Happy: 

Per il mixer che dicevo prima io intendevo proprio il volume di sistema non cose piu avanzate... Sta sempre a 0...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dappiu

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> plutone root # gnome-termina
> ...

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Naspe

Vabbè mi son sbagliato...

----------

## neryo

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Nouvo giro nuova domandina 
> 
> Non riesco ad avere una finestra di xffm o nautilus in modalità root. Ho guardato se ci fossero delle opzioni da dare al comando...
> 
> 

 

xche' vuoi usarli in root??

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il mixer che dicevo prima io intendevo proprio il volume di sistema non cose piu avanzate... Sta sempre a 0... 

 

```
# alsaconf

# alsamixer
```

Prova a riconfigurare gli alsa.. anche a me aveva dao problemi e rifacendo i passi ora funzia.

----------

## Naspe

Vorrei usarli in root perche' spesso ho bisogno di girare liberamente...

----------

## neryo

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Vorrei usarli in root perche' spesso ho bisogno di girare liberamente...

 

occhio non e' sempre buona cosa... soprattutto in termini di sicurezza.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Naspe

Lo so infatti vorrei solo usarlo quando mi serve non intendo che sia sempre come root.

----------

## dappiu

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Vabbè mi son sbagliato...

 

Spero che non te la sia preso, era solo uno scherzo  :Smile: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ogni volta che faccio il REBOOT... non trovo mai le impsotazioni che avevo lasciato prima.

Per esempio.. la tastiera.. US... oppure le icone sulla dock che setto, spariscono e tornano quelle di default...

----------

## cagnaluia

altro

sebbene io faccia loadkeys it... a xfce4 non importa un fico secco e mantiene sempre US

----------

## neryo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Penso di essere uno dei pochi che usa xfce! =D

 

anch'io uso xfce!  :Laughing: 

----------

